# Facts about bleach



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Who knows why I was doing it but I was researching that thicker, no splash bleach out there. That of course led to other lines of wondering.

I found out that the non splash bleach is NOT strong enough to disenfect with. Really? Why is that prominently not displayed on the bottle or in commercials? 

That led to something I also did not know. Bleach begins to lose it's strength once it's opened. Or probably just as soon as it's manufactured. It can actually drop down to about half of what it was when opened within a few months.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I knew about the strength. Haven't you noticed when it doesn't have an odor anymore? I read that it's good for a year but I wonder . I'm always opening new bottles before I finish the last one.

Bleach is also completely gone in 24 hours.


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

We use such little bleach that bottle is probably a couple of years old. We don't disinfect with it so it's just for white laundry. I use it when I bleach my undershirts when needed, but not for anything else.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Most of us use it to disinfect poultry waterers and feeders. I use it for other stuff besides laundry so I do use quite a bit of it.


----------

